# Miracle Grow as a substrate for plants and fish?



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I am about to enter the planted aquariums. Ive been in the fish stuff for about 4 months now. I want to upgrade to a 10 gallon, though. Anyways, I was thinking about just putting regular sand in a tank that will have fish and plants. Will this be nutritious enough for plants? I have plant food tabs that you put in the substrate. Can I just use those?
If that isnt good enough, can I use miracle grow(like an inch in the aquarium) and then put sand over that? Ive gotten mixed stuff from the internet saying its good and bad. So is this good or bad?

Should I go with the plant food tabs and sand, or the miracle grow substrate with sand?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't, it'll be a messy headache. I'm also not so much a believer in good substrates being that needed for plants, more work than it's worth imo.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So sand and plant food tabs? Or just sand? Do I need any kind of fertilizers? Can I just plant the plants and do water changes and feed the fish?


----------



## benjaminBreaker (May 9, 2010)

No, no, no, no no. Sorry, but the Miracle Grow may have fertilizers in it which can be toxic and kill the fish. Plants will be beautiful though. 
Regular sand will work, and aquarium safe fertilizers could be used. Such as these products: http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...ET/2769136&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Live+Plant+Care

EDIT: Just noticed your tabs where on there, hah. Also, there is a bag of plant substrate you can get that will work perfectly. Use that under your regular sand, it will work great!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Other garden soils will work fine, just stay away from Miracle Gro, since it is heavily fortified with fertilizer, which means your tank would be algae-ville. Hyponex makes a pretty good mix. Try to avoid Scott's or any other brand made from wood shavings.

You'll need to add a thin layer of sand over the dirt to hold it down and keep the water clear. Do that after planting the plants.

The plants will grow like crazy.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Well heres what I am thinking of doing with my tank. Getting like 3 danios to cycle the tank. Then slowly add fish until Im done stocking it. Then add plants. So I was just thinking of putting in sand when I am doing all of this. And then when I add my plants, Ill put plant food tabs in there(in the sand) for the nutrients. Can I do all of that before I add plants and all? Ill just take out half of the water, so that I can do everytnhing easier.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes regular organic untreated soil is fine in a tank and works wonders if you cap it with sand/gravel. Miracle grow is heavily enriched soil with lots of added nutrients. These will quickly be drawn out into the water. You'll have high nitrates, high phosphates, ect. When water becomes so nutrient rich you will get a monster algae bloom. The main issue with these enriched soils is they contain ammonia and urea compounds which make a great source of nitrogen for plants, however they will also kill your fish.


----------

